# Recommended Stocking - what would you choose



## taylsimon (20 Jul 2009)

I am about to place an order for a 120 x 45 x 45 rimless/braceless opti white (243l), and will be gradually collecting gear for it each week.  I am looking to produce a planted/rockwork tank (japanese style) that allows room for schooling fish.  The substrate will be either amazonia or eco complete capped with sand for bottom feeders.

The filter will be a fluval 405 or equivalent external with an external in-line heater and will be lit by a t5 on tank luminaire.  I will be injecting Co2 but haven't sourced a particular set up yet.

So my question is once this tank is cycled what would you stock, what quantity, and order of stocking.

P.s. i have 10 years of fishkeeping experience but been away from the hobby for 5 years and so have no experience with hi-tech aquariums - steep learning curve as always


----------



## Steve Smith (20 Jul 2009)

Welcome aboard Simon 

My one bit of advice would be to get a larger filter if you can, or be prepared for a large powerhead.  Circulation is critical in a planted tank, to get a good distribution of nutrients and CO2.  A Fluval 405 would be a bit underpowered for this size tank I feel.

Again, it's not necessarily undersized for your fish stocking, just on the circulation side of things.  I run 2x Tetratec EX1200's on a 90cm/150litre tank, and 2 EX1200's on a Rio 180.


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v (20 Jul 2009)

taylsimon said:
			
		

> I am about to place an order for a 120 x 45 x 45 rimless/braceless opti white (243l), and will be gradually collecting gear for it each week.  I am looking to produce a planted/rockwork tank (japanese style) that allows room for schooling fish.  The substrate will be either amazonia or eco complete capped with sand for bottom feeders.
> 
> The filter will be a fluval 405 or equivalent external with an external in-line heater and will be lit by a t5 on tank luminaire.  I will be injecting Co2 but haven't sourced a particular set up yet.
> 
> ...




Cannot beat a shoal of rummies / harlequins, I have both in my tank (12 & 22) respectively, the harlequins are quite tight in their shoal, where the rummies are not so tight, but when one rummy darts to the other side of the tank the rest follow.
Regards
Paul.


----------



## taylsimon (20 Jul 2009)

Thanks SteveUK, i was wondering about the filter, what do you think about an FX5 for that size?

Flyfisherman, yea i think you are right about the rummies, however i have read that harlequins may be subject to jumping and this will be an open top aquarium  :?


----------



## Cro (20 Jul 2009)

I'm running an Eheim 2071 & an Eheim 2073 plus 2 X 3000lph powerheads in my 240l.   

Stock wise I have 10+ Pentagonian barbs in my tank who shoal beautifully, and they are very sociable fish too.


----------



## rawr (20 Jul 2009)

Like it's been said, the first thing I thought was that the filter you want to get isn't powerful enough for the tank size. In the planted hobby we aim for around 10 x turnover per hour. That means you're looking for 2430lph turnover or thereabouts anyway. Seeing as this tank is so long, you might want to achieve this by using two filters. 

In terms of stocking - that's ulimately up to you. You're the one who'll have to live with it after all. Take a look at some other tanks for inspiration - that might help in your decisions.

Hope that helps!


----------



## Steve Smith (20 Jul 2009)

taylsimon said:
			
		

> Thanks SteveUK, i was wondering about the filter, what do you think about an FX5 for that size?
> 
> Flyfisherman, yea i think you are right about the rummies, however i have read that harlequins may be subject to jumping and this will be an open top aquarium  :?



An FX5 would be great, but difficult if you wanted to use lily pipes and such.  If you don't mind having a powerhead or two in the tank, then an EX1200 or Fluval 405 would be fine (though I'm not a big fan of the design of fluval range).

I've heard Harlequins will jump also, but with a tank that size, you'd probably be fine.  It's advisable to run with the water level a few inches below the tank rim to help avoid escape attempts though.  It can be topped up for photographs of course


----------



## taylsimon (20 Jul 2009)

Ok so it sounds like i will be better spreading the filtration over two filters as I would rather not have excess kit in the tank hence the in-line heater, i am not fixed on  fluvals and have heard good things about tetratec and Eheim. 

Just for information whats the problem with the FX5 and Lilly Pipes as i will eventually get some of these when finances are available, as you can imagine tanks and equipment of this size aren't exactly an economy buy.  I will only have one tank in the house (better half is putting her foot down  ) so i thought i would go for as big as i can afford.   

Thanks to you all for the information, this is a great place with such experienced people i just need to learn to soak up as much as i can - sponge filter anyone


----------



## Steve Smith (20 Jul 2009)

taylsimon said:
			
		

> Just for information whats the problem with the FX5 and Lilly Pipes as i will eventually get some of these when finances are available, as you can imagine tanks and equipment of this size aren't exactly an economy buy.  I will only have one tank in the house (better half is putting her foot down  ) so i thought i would go for as big as i can afford.



The Fluval FX5 is an imense filter!  Something like 3000lph or more flow rate.  The problem with lily pipes and the FX5 is the hose size on the filter is huge!  I believe the internal diametre of the FX5 hosing is 22mm, and I've only seen a max of 17mm lily pipes.  You could use a reducer, but that would sort of defeat the point of the bigger filter 



			
				taylsimon said:
			
		

> Thanks to you all for the information, this is a great place with such experienced people i just need to learn to soak up as much as i can - sponge filter anyone



That's what the forum/society is here for!   You're welcome


----------



## TDI-line (20 Jul 2009)

As for stocking, i had a shoal of cardinals for years, who were pretty poor and basically only shoaled when there was a bigger fish in the tank. And recently had a shoal of Harlequin Rasbora's (around 200) who did shoal very tightly, and presently have Rummienose tetras (around 100 at present) who are so interactive, and shoal brilliantly. By far the best shoal i have had.


----------



## taylsimon (20 Jul 2009)

Thanks for clearing that up SteveUK, that would kinda defeat the object.

TDI-Line thanks for the Info on the Rummies i think i will go with a shoal of these when the tank is ready for them.


----------



## Vito (20 Jul 2009)

I have to say the rummys do shoal really well but a big shoal of green neons are soo nice!


----------



## CeeJay (27 Jul 2009)

Hi taylsimon


			
				taylsimon said:
			
		

> however i have read that harlequins may be subject to jumping and this will be an open top aquarium


I can vouch for that, after picking a few up off the floor during water change   

Chris


----------



## George Farmer (28 Jul 2009)

A couple of well-priced filtration options would be 2 x Fluval 405, or 2 x TetraTec EX1200.  Both good filters in my experience.  

Eheims are regarded as the most reliable but you'll generally pay a premium for the Professional models.  The Classic models are reasonably priced and 2 x 2217 should serve you well.  

I tend to run mostly "low resistance" media to maximise flow rates i.e. one coarse sponge with a load of ceramic media.  Fine sponges will soon clog and restrict flow.  Floating debris won't be an issue with a sensible fish load and feeding regime.

Harlequins and Rummynose are among the tightest shoalers.  Most fish will jump from tanks if they're scared i.e. a door banging, kid banging on glass etc.  Plenty of plant cover will help prevent most cases of suicidal jumping.

Another consideration is your substrate.  You mention covering with sand.  Eventually the sand will become buried beneath larger grained subtrate it might be worth sticking with the one type of substrate, or using a divider to have an open area of sand.  Bottom dwellers are fine with the subtrates you mention, as the grains are smooth.


----------



## Redshark1 (29 Jul 2009)

OK, this is a different approach.

How about a non-shoaling fish?

I have a 45 UK gallon planted cube with only 6 Zebra Danios!

Amazingly, it looks great (to me). Why? Because the fish are tremendously active and typically swim in view at the front, towards the top.

This is not the look I am used to (I previously went for shoals in my other five setups) but I am sold on it.

The fish supply movement and lift the plant display, giving it another dimension.

I will not be going back to cardinals now (though I liked the dwarf african frogs that used to pop out of the plants for air - they are in another setup now).

This is to my taste and I'm sticking with it for this setup.


----------



## myboyshay (30 Jul 2009)

Harlequins are the best fish I've had, I've had a school of 30 for over a year in a 165L set up and I haven't lost one and they are great schoolers.

Like yourself I've found UKAPS to be a great source of information from various planted tank experts.

I'm nearly ready to start my new set up and I was asking about stocking myself, the advice I was given was to wait around 3 weeks until the new filter matures and water quality is right ( Perform a 50% water change every day if poss for the first 2 weeks).then add algae eaters first (shrimp, otos) and add shoal of chosen fish a week or so later. 

So my new set (60cm Iwagumi) I'm going to go with:
Week 3 - 8 amano shrimp
Week 4 - 4 otos
Week 5 - 15 ember tetra (smaller sized for smaller tank)

* I'll be using ADA aqua soil which leaches ammonia  and that's why I won't be stocking until week 3 maybe you could start your stocking a little earlier if you use a different substrate.

Hope this helps

Mark


----------



## skinz180189 (30 Jul 2009)

I've got 9 guppies and 4 dalmation mollies in my 60 cm (plus a token plec that appears and disappears as it pleases). The mollies and guppies will shoal together, usually in loose groups of 3/4, then tighter together when feeding. I think it looks good, others may not.


----------



## taylsimon (31 Jul 2009)

Hi Guys,

Sorry about not responding i was away for a week.  Thank you all for your information its great, i have decided to go with 2 x 2217's and amazonia substrate.  As i am going for an inline heater would you recommend one on each filter or just go with the one?

Mark, thanks for the info on stocking timetable, very useful.

Simon.


----------

